# Mozart Requiem - editions



## WJM (Mar 25, 2013)

I wonder about Mozart's Requiem recordings recently - which edition of Requiem was used in which recording? I hear similiarities and differences between different recordings and frankly, I get lost in it... Does someone maybe have some information about it? At now this is what I found:

Neville Mariner and Academy and Chorus of St Martin - Franz Beyer
Robert Norrington and London Classical Players - Duncan Druce
Christopher Hogwood and Chorus & Orchestra of The Acedemy of Ancient Music - Richard Maunder
Christopher Spering and Das Neue Orchester - F. X. Sussmayr and Mozart's autograph

Which version Karajan, Bohm, Barenboim use? From what I hear this is probably the same version - is it Sussmayr? And Solti?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

WJM said:


> Which version Karajan, Bohm, Barenboim use? From what I hear this is probably the same version - is it Sussmayr? And Solti?


I think all four used Süssmayr, and You might want to add the following edition to Your list:

Martin Pearlman/Boston baroque (Telarc) - Robert Levin

In addition there are completions by Richard Maunder, H. C. Robbins Landon, Simon Andrews, and Clemens Kemme, but I don't own or know of any recordings of them..

/ptr


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Whatever the shortcomings of Sussmary's edition, he is probably nearer to the mark than anyone else's. After all he did know Mozart and probably heard his wishes for the requiem.


----------



## WJM (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for answers.



ptr said:


> In addition there are completions by Richard Maunder, H. C. Robbins Landon, Simon Andrews, and Clemens Kemme, but I don't own or know of any recordings of them..


There is a recording of Maunder version - Christopher Hogwood & Chorus and Orchestra of the Academy of Ancient Music.

Solti's recording is a bit confusing... It says on the back of the cover it's "Version by J. Eybler, F. J. Freystadtler, F. X. Sussmayr in a new edition by H. C. Robbins Landon"....


----------



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

WJM said:


> ...
> Neville Mariner and Academy and Chorus of St Martin - Franz Beyer
> ...


But then Neville Marriner changed his mind and 1991 recorded the Süssmeyr version.








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Academy Of St Martin In The Fields / Sir Neville Marriner - Requiem


Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for Requiem by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Academy Of St Martin In The Fields / Sir Neville Marriner. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------

